
414M pieces of plastic found on remote island group in Indian Ocean - onetimemanytime
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/may/16/414-million-pieces-of-plastic-found-on-remote-island-group-in-indian-ocean
======
krilly
They found 23,227. They estimated a total of 414m. Big difference.

~~~
onetimemanytime
did anyone expected them to count one by one 414,000,000 pieces of plastic? I
think they established that there's an insane amount of plastic in the oceans
and its coming from far away

~~~
overcast
Mostly likely it's coming from nearby in Southeast Asia and China.

